# Teen Mom (MTV Show)



## Jemma0717

Do any of you watch this show? What do you think of it?

I love Maci and Catelynn but Amber and Farrah drive me up a wall


----------



## 112110

Farrah is soooo mean to her Mom, I can't even handle it! Amber is psycho, she needs serious help but Gary is such a good Dad. They just need to BREAK UP. I like Maci and Catelynn as well, I think it's weird that her and Tyler are like step siblings though.


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I know right? Super weird! But weren't they together before the parents or not?

I still need to watch Tuesdays show


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Lyzz i know right they are like step siblings , but they were together before the mum&dad got married.
I looooove maci


----------



## 112110

Yeah I think they were but still weird to me maybe they find it kinky :lol:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Hahaha. Farrrah is a bitch


oh btw totally watching right now


----------



## Jemma0717

Me too :) I sent you a FR on FB too


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

added


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah I hate Amber,she needs serious help! Farrah needs to be nicer to her mom! Maci is cool, I like her, but Catelyn and Tyler, as much as I like them as a couple they even LOOK like they could be related, it sort of grosses me out.


----------



## Strawberrymum

I LOVE this show but I hardly get to watch it :( I can't find it online either not in Asia and can't download on iTunes cause I'm not in the us or UK boo


----------



## Burchy314

I am watching it right now lol. I love caytlynn but I agree it is weird that they are step siblings. I hate how her mom treats her though! I love Maci, but Kyle is kinda weird...

Farrah doesn't annoy as much anymore, but she is still annoying. I HATE her crying face!

Amber is psycho!!! She needs her daughter taken from her. I think Gary should have full rights, and Amber can only have supervised visits. And they just need to stay broken up.


----------



## x__amour

I actually like Farrah a lot more recently than I did in the first season of Teen Mom. She has grown up a lot and started acting more like a mom, kwim? 
The boob job was stupid but eh, whatever. She needs to chill out with her mom but I think she's grown a lot.

Amber, God. Just shut up. Enough said.

Catelynn and Tyler, I like them but... Eh. 

Maci, I like a lot. I think she's got a good head on her shoulders.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

im watchin the adoption special now


----------



## Jemma0717

I just hated how Farrah was sooo mean to her dad when she got her boobs done....ITS NOT THAT BAD!....I took care of my son after I had mine done with no complaining. I know we all have diff pain tolerance but she was straight rude. 

I do not like Catelynns mom


----------



## Strawberrymum

Tiffany you had your boobs done? I'm so jealous


----------



## Jemma0717

I did. But not enormous ones. Just to fit my body and fix the sag from having Landon

ETA: I had them done in both pics in my sig...


----------



## Burchy314

Just wondering, what were you before and what did you go too? 

I think I would get a boob job, if I knew 100% that I would have no complications ever.


----------



## x__amour

Eh, 1 surgery is enough for me. :haha:


----------



## Strawberrymum

I'm thinking about getting my nose done in October. How long after before you could watch LO again?


----------



## Jemma0717

I was a 32A/AA and am now a 32DD...sounds big but i really am not


----------



## Jemma0717

I only needed help the 1st 2 days then I was fine. I was on vicodin through until 4 days post op


----------



## Burchy314

I am 34a and want to be a 34c. But I doubt I will have have the money for it or that my parents would be ok with it and I dont want to hear shit. (my aunt got breast cancer from her implants, but she got rid of it thankfully)


----------



## Jemma0717

She got breast cancer from her implants? Oh wow, I have never heard that. Scary and sad!


----------



## Jemma0717

The thing I don't like about them is the way people think of who I am.....I am not the stereotypical "skinny girl with big boobs". I don't show them off at all and it's all for me...it makes me sad actually


----------



## Jemma0717

Anyways back to Teen Mom...lol I am watching it now and Amber is about to go to the Police Dept....GOOD I hope they arrest her


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah but then again she is like coming up to 60 now so I am sure breast implants are a lot different now then they were when she got them.

I would feel like people would think I was a slut or something I got them, but I have always hated my boobs. There is nothing there and I get self conscious. If I got it done, it would be for me, to make me feel better about myself, make me feel like I am actually pretty. Iykwim?


----------



## Burchy314

Jemma0717 said:


> Anyways back to Teen Mom...lol I am watching it now and Amber is about to go to the Police Dept....GOOD I hope they arrest her

That's where I am!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

haha too funny! They are on Farrah now


----------



## Jemma0717

WTF is with Derricks mom? WHy is she doing this?


----------



## Burchy314

I know! She never wanted to be in Sophias life before, so why now!?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

how much did your boobs cost


----------



## Jemma0717

Silicone- $6150


----------



## Jemma0717

:finger: Catelynns mom


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

thats not to bad. i wouldnt get one tho, mine are E's hahah
I want a tumy tuck tho.
And i heard u might not be able to BF with implants


----------



## Jemma0717

You can BF with implants :) But, each person is different so not ALL can but that's the same without them KWIM?


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Yeah , i know what you mean
i just heard there was more problems especially if theyre newer


----------



## almostXmagic

i LOVE Maci. she is doing such a great job as a mom. and i think Bentley is probably the most adorable little boy i have ever seen. and i also love the way Maci says his name. like her accent is cool.

i love Catelynn and Tyler, i admire them so much for being mature enough to realize they werent in a good position to raise Carly. i live in NC and i actually go to church with Carly's adoptive parents so iv met Carly a few times. really sweet family. 

Farrah i think she does a pretty good job as a mom but i really wish she would show some respect for her parents and not be such a B**** to them all the freakin time.

Amber...dont even get me started. she should be locked up or committed to a mental hospital or something. she needs serious help. praise the Lord Gary is a great dad and can actually take care of Leah when amber is freaking out. him and amber do NOT need to be together though. their relationship is absolutely toxic.


----------



## PinkyPonk

ohh boob jobs I want a boob uplift please haha

i didnt know farrah had a boob job i want to see that episode, i think farrah and her mum are just as bad as eachother, they do my head in


----------



## Hotbump

am i the only one who doesnt like gary :lol: i dont like amber either or farrah i mean she has grown up in some ways but gosh she is soo disrespectful to her mother when she tries to be helpful although sometimes her mother gets on my nerves too :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Gary is alright. I like him a lot more than I like Amber, though. :lol:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Are yous on season 3 in America? I think we've only had 2 seasons of Maci, Farrah etc...
The teen mom that's just been on in the UK is the one with Janelle, Leah, Kailyn and Chelsea. x


----------



## x__amour

Yeah, we just started season 3 in the beginning of July. :flow:


----------



## teen_mommy44

i feel like this show kinda sometimes gives teen parents a bad name. 16nd pregnant i HATE! i feel like it makes me look stupid as a rock


----------



## candicex

Strawberrymom - You can watch teen mom on sidereel.com and go search links once you find the episode then you can watch it via megavideo or videobb :) that's what I do!

I HATE amber, love maci, farrah is a good mom but is such a freaking bitch sometimes! and i love caitlyn and tyler but find it weird they are step siblings but are engaged lol


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I love it :) ive seen all the season with farrah, amber, maci and caitlyn andjust finished watching about jenelle, chelsea, kailyn and leah xx cant wait for the next series to air in the UK xx


----------



## KaceysMummy

Same, I can't wait for it to start in the UK either :D x


----------



## Strawberrymum

I hate how the girls on it NEVER were seat belts!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I hate amber


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hate amber and farrah is a bitch. Catelyn and Tyler are fairly mature for their age which i like, alot! Ya they might be step siblings but theyve been together alot loer then their parents, andits their lives, so if they dont find it weird, why should I? I actually have friend in that position, eccept shes now married to her husband, and they are expecting their first, lol. Ilove em todo. Maci is AMAZING!


----------



## kittycat18

I didn't know Catelyn and Tyler were step brother and sister. I obviously do not pay enough attention to the episodes when I watch them. Probably because I am too busy rolling my eyes or laughing at Farrah when she cries. Sorry but she is just hilarious and one of the most ridiculous and immature young women I have ever seen! She needs to grow up and stop acting like a child. But yeah, that's strange about Catelyn and Tyler... even if they were together before their mum and dad got married :huh:


----------



## x__amour

It is strange but as long as their parents don't legally adopt the other child, they can be together? :huh:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Yup! And being 18 im sure neither of them would let that happen. I think its freaky that her mom and his dad hooked up, knowing Cate and Ty were together without considering them, their pregnancy, or their relationship.


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah it is really weird and if it was me I wouldnt of wanted that on national tv.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea it is strange.


----------



## unconditional

xforuiholdonx said:


> Yup! And being 18 im sure neither of them would let that happen. I think its freaky that her mom and his dad hooked up, knowing Cate and Ty were together without considering them, their pregnancy, or their relationship.

this!:thumbup:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I Find it a bit odd that cate and tyler are still in the program, if I'm honest.
It just seems like a prolonged attempt to justify their decision to adopt. I think they should leave, they'd probably be able to move on better if they didn't keep dragging through it all on a tv show :shrug:


----------



## 112110

I wish I could afford the cars Farrah and Maci have :coffee:


----------



## Jemma0717

112110 said:


> I wish I could afford the cars Farrah and Maci have :coffee:

You're tellin me!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wishuwerehere said:


> I Find it a bit odd that cate and tyler are still in the program, if I'm honest.
> It just seems like a prolonged attempt to justify their decision to adopt. I think they should leave, they'd probably be able to move on better if they didn't keep dragging through it all on a tv show :shrug:

I think it shows that adoption is just as much as lifetime journey as being a parent.


----------

